# Installing FreeBSD on Ubuntu



## useless69 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi, I _am_ search_ing_ _for_ people who _can_ help me with install_ing_ FreeBSD on Ubuntu. I _have been_ trying this _for_ 6 days but I don*'*t know how to do this*.* imI am just _a_ beginner, every help will be rewarded, thanks!

Contact me if you have interest!
Skype: (_mod: removed_)


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2014)

useless69 said:
			
		

> Hi, I am searching for people who can help me with installing FreeBSD on Ubuntu,


You do realize these are two different operating systems? What exactly are you trying to do?


----------



## useless69 (Sep 11, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> useless69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need FreeBSD install over Ubuntu, I don't know how to do this, but I know it's possible.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2014)

Well, you can *remove* Ubuntu and just follow the installation manual to install FreeBSD.

Handbook: Chapter 2. Installing FreeBSD 9.X and Later


----------



## useless69 (Sep 11, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Well, you can *remove* Ubuntu and just follow the installation manual to install FreeBSD.
> 
> Handbook: Chapter 2. Installing FreeBSD 9.X and Later



If I know do this I don't write here.


----------



## bsdkeith (Sep 11, 2014)

To get rid of your Ubuntu installation, as the root operator, in a terminal,

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<your-disk> bs=512 count=1
```
this will give you a blank mbr on your disk, then you can install FreeBSD to it.


----------



## FreeMWP (Sep 11, 2014)

I suggest you keep your Ubuntu install, and install FreeBSD in a virtual machine, e.g. VirtualBox


----------



## useless69 (Sep 11, 2014)

Can anybody help me install it with teamviewer? *I will pay for time.*

_[ We don't do that nonsense here -- Mod. ]_


----------



## Oko (Sep 12, 2014)

useless69 said:
			
		

> Can anybody help me install it with teamviewer?


Sure 
`apt-get install teamviewer`

I just sent you my PayPal account via private message. I am charging you only $45 for this help. Thank you and please come again


----------



## CurlyTheStooge (Sep 12, 2014)

At least 2 guys in this thread are kidding.

Regards.


----------

